# confused wity my results



## adaigle23 (Dec 27, 2012)

So i had a bunch of test done because i had lab work done and my tsh came back low and my t3 and t4 came back low, went to see endrocardolgist and had more test done and they said i have polysytic ovarian symdrome, but it does not explain why i feel horrible and my thyroid levels conflict with my thyroid antiboides . My lab results were :
Tsh- 1.34
T3- 1.03
FSH- 7.3
Vitmain D, 25 hydroxy- 24
Thyroxine free- 1.16
Testosterone- 86 h
Lh- 8.40
Thyroxine-9.0
Prolactin-6.1
TPO- 140
Antithyrogolobulin- 3000
Im confused my thyroid levels have changed within a month, but pcos does not explain my rapid.heart rate that stays in the 160-150, fatigue, mood swings, weighy changes up and fosn, headaches, stomach aches, back pain, high blood pressure, changes in.bowel movements, frequent urination, hair falling out, changes in eating habbits, mucle cramps and bone pains..etc i feel so horrible everyday i.just want to feel better and energy again.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Adaigle could you please include the lab ranges with your results? Each lab has different ones, even within the same medical system, and what may be high for one lab could be completely normal in a another. Thanks!


----------



## adaigle23 (Dec 27, 2012)

Tsh- 1.340 range 0.550-4.78
T3- 1.03 range .60-1.81
FSH- 7.3 no range listed
Vitamin d- 24 no ramge listed ( but they started me on 100,000mg of vitamin d a week)
Thyroxine free 1.16 range .89-1.76
Testosterone 86 range 14-76
Luteinizing hormone 8.40 no range listed
Thyroxine 9.0 range 5.0-12.0
Prolactin 6.1 no range listed
Thyroid peroxidase - 140 range 0-34
Antithyroglobulin ab 3000 rang 0-40 
Thyroid stimulating 25 rang 0-139%
Dhea sulfate 276.8 range 98.8-340


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

The typical range for D, which actually does seem to be the same between labs, is 30 - 74 ng/mL so you are definitely low on D. Just that in itself can make you feel awful. I felt more like I was 82 than the 42 I was when mine decided to plummet.

You said your thyroid numbers had changed, what were they before this, do you have the labs?

You definitely have antibodies in play which could also be causing some symptoms. Basically it means your thyroid is under attack by your own immune system. Unfortunately you're going to be hard pressed to find any doctor that will sit up and take notice until your TSH and/or Free Ts are out of range. Speaking of which, next time you have labs run make sure they do a Free T3 as well. That combined with the Free T4 (Thyroxine Free) gives you a more complete picture of what your thyroid is doing, or not doing.

If you can afford it (insurance typically doesn't pay for them) and have one nearby, you could try going to a Naturopath. One theory of autoimmune disease sufferers is that some of us are allergic to certain foods which can cause your system to overload and start attacking itself. Certain individuals have even had some success in calming an autoimmune attack by having food allergy testing and eliminating those that come up as suspicious, typically gluten and/or dairy, and a Naturopath is usually the type of doctor willing to do that testing. They are also more willing to prescribe thyroid medication while your thyroid numbers are still in range, and work with supplement supports. Speaking of supplements, you might try a supplementation of Selenium. There have been some evidence that Selenium helps to reduce high antibodies.

If you're on a no salt/low salt diet and have no other restrictions you can try supplementing with iodine. On the other hand, if you can identify too much iodine in your diet, try reducing it. Thyroid problems can be caused by not enough iodine in your diet but it can also aggravate the problem if you get enough or too much.

I think that if I were you, I'd also ask for a ultrasound of my thyroid just to see if there is anything going on with it physically.


----------



## bob_norm (Jan 11, 2013)

I think the theory is that autoimmune problems cause many of the thyroid issues such as Graves disease and Hashimoto's thyroiditus. There is no cure.

Autoimmune diseases are something I've been researching as I have family members with a couple different ones.

The thyroid diseases become apparent after the thyroid has been damaged by autoimmune attacks upon it for some time.

What causes this? For some reason, there are some thyroid self-antigens that get activated.

Most literature indicates that the autoimmune process starts when a type of T lymphocyte (T cells) becomes activated that has "antigens" that are specific for the thyroid. Essentially, this means is that some of the immune cells in your body become programmed to attack the thyroid. The way the programming happens is unclear. Some believe that a virus or other infection presents a protein that is similar to thyroid proteins. So when the T cells are programmed to attack that virus or bacterium, those same T cells could also attack the thyroid.

How can this be fixed? The body has ways of finding T cells that are attacking the body. However, this mechanism works best for adolecents and less well for adults.

Once the T cells start attacking the thyroid, this causes the tissues to become "inflammed". The cells under attack generate various chemicals that are "pro-inflammatory". Meaning that they cause an immune system response. The pro-inflammatory chemicals are usually called cytokines. A cytokine is a small protein that is very similar to a hormone. They signal to other cells such things as there is damage or bacterial or virus attack. These proteins are very necessary in fighting infection and repairing damage.

What can be done? There are quite a few different treatments for various of the autoimmune diseases. Some of the treatments work by disrupting some process of the immune system. Some diseases such as psoriasis, psoriatic arthritis, rheumatoid arthritis and Crohn's disease are sometimes treated by Infliximab which works on many patients. However, this treatement does not work on every type of autoimmune disease and actually works in different ways to address the various autoimmune diseases it is effective against. This is because the immune system is very complex.

So far, no good treatment has been developed that targets specifically the autoimmune response that is damaging thyroids. There are a couple of vitamins such as vitamin D that seem to help.

Anything that will lower the "sensitivity" of the immune system such as avoiding alergens or any food that a person is sensitive to might help. For anyone who is obese, lowering the weight might help because the immune system is more "active" and a person tends to get inflammation easier if they are overweight or smoke.

There is one as of yet unproven neutracudical that might help some people and that is Anatabloc. It is very early for that but in a double blind study, there is evidence that it can treat thyroids and they report it helped all patients. The nuetracudical probably needs to be taken over 3 months to get a maximum effect. It works due to causing a reduction in inflammation. The T cells are still attacking they thyroid keeping the disease active but this causes less recruitment of other inflammatory cells that also damage the thyroid. It is not a cure but may be an effective treatement. More research is still needed and a larger double blind study for a longer period.

The other thing that might help is to maintain a healthy balance of omega 6 and omega 3 fats in the body. If the body has sufficient omega 3 (fish oil) then their immune system tends to be overall less active. Maintaining a healthy balance is important. Taking about 2400 mg of fish oil, using oils that have omega 3 and even buying "organic milk" as the milk fat in organic milk contains more omega 3.


----------

